# JC-Penny 80-200 f/4.5



## Battou (Dec 29, 2008)

Well, I know the JC-Penny lenses are one of those third party lenses with an american name slapped on it in the hopes of better americain sales. Now I generally steer clear of them but I saw one for the Minolta and now I am considering it just because of what it is.

So any one by chance got samples taken with a JC-Penny 80-200 f/4.5?


----------



## usayit (Dec 30, 2008)

I have a few JC penny screwmounts that perform just fine.... but they are all prime lenses.  Lens coatings were a bit lacking (if they had them) and were not up to standards with the Pentax SMC line.  Keep in mind that zoom lenses were just in their infant stages of development during this time.  As such, image quality was often sacrificed.

Screwmount zooms really haven't attracted my attention nor interest and don't really make it into my collection.

Sorry.. wish I had more (like a sample).


----------



## usayit (Dec 30, 2008)

Ah Hah...  Finally dug up a picture of the JC-Penny zoom.  I believe it is a rebrand of the Vivitar 80-200 f/4.5.   See here:

VIVITAR 80 - 200 MM 1:4.5 MC ZOOM LENS & CAP - eBay (item 250346758987 end time Jan-21-09 14:00:38 PST)


You might be able to find samples from the lens online if you search under Vivitar.


----------



## AlexColeman (Dec 30, 2008)

Never heard of it.


----------



## table1349 (Dec 30, 2008)

usayit said:


> Ah Hah...  Finally dug up a picture of the JC-Penny zoom.  I believe it is a rebrand of the Vivitar 80-200 f/4.5.   See here:
> 
> VIVITAR 80 - 200 MM 1:4.5 MC ZOOM LENS & CAP - eBay (item 250346758987 end time Jan-21-09 14:00:38 PST)
> 
> ...



It is.  Years and Years ago I was a merchandising manger at Penny's when they had hard lines.  (that should date it for some of you)  I had Hardware, Lawn & Garden, Luggage and *CAMERAS *as my lines*.*  I can't attest to the quality, as I never used it, but I find it amazing that there is one still around.


----------



## budreybaker13 (May 31, 2013)

I think you should see this maybe it would help. https://www.google.com/search?psj=1...apUarwL8TlrAfUv4DYCA&q=JC-Penny 80-200 f/4.5? just purely a google search. I hope that would help you.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 1, 2013)

This is a five year dead thread.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 1, 2013)

budreybaker13 said:


> I think you should see this maybe it would help. https://www.google.com/search?psj=1&bav=on.2,or.r_cp.r_qf.&bvm=bv.47244034,d.bmk&biw=1024&bih=471&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=en&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=92apUarwL8TlrAfUv4DYCA&q=JC-Penny%2080-200%20f/4.5? just purely a google search. I hope that would help you.


i think YOU should read this. https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Forum_Etiquette  especially the part on Necro-Posting.  I hope that would help you.


----------

